# Planning a 77' MGB Roadster Conversion



## Elijah.ManWell (Dec 5, 2008)

Im ready to get my hands dirty, learn something new, and create something better for my list of accomplishments, my pocket, and my earth.

I have a limited general knowledge about (combustion engine) cars, and have used the rebuilding of this car as a means to learn everything a well rounded man should know about cars... I've been able to keep it alive and going, and have made all improvements and repairs on my own without having taken it to a mechanic since I bought it. I like the idea of doing anything on my own, and take on challenges as they come.
It's always fun when I get completely stumped, which is almost every time something goes wrong . But I always appreciate a helping hand with advice from the wise and knowledgeable.

Id like to take 'Twinky' (what I've named her) to a dependable daily driver's level. I'm a 22 year old guy living In Los Angeles but I'm not the expected 'Need for Speed' type. Though living in Los Angeles sometimes requires the ability to keep up @ high cruising speeds. I also would like to be able to get a slightly 'better than average' milage per charge if possible. I don't have a regular daily commute cycle & I travel throughout this large city quite often and wouldn't want to constantly worry about the way back home. 

I tend to splurge on almost everything I get into, be-it gifts or self luxuries, but i (like always) will try to keep it at reasonable and humble costs. so lets shoot for the lowest cost. But I will almost assuredly spend a few extra bucks if it PROMISES a more dependable and stable result. 

Im completely open to, and would greatly appreciate, any suggestions and help offered. I haven't committed to anything yet, aside form performing this conversion, and am still gathering information, and weighing all options.

I'm planning on video documenting all my progress so after each step ill be sure to check in with all you great people to keep you updated as the progress and the inevitable errors are achieved. 

thanks in advance.

E.M


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice car, and definitely let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

120 volt system with 8 volt batteries
120 to 144 volt 1000 amp controller
9" DC Series motor
Keep the transmission but clutch is optional. I happen to use a clutch because of my low voltage system in my car.
amp gauge
tach
electric heater for those really cold southern california days. : )


You have loads of home work to do and there is plenty here to read and over at EVDL. 

Welcome and enjoy. If you can join an electric car club and get a ride in one. You will be impressed. Guaranteed.

Pete : )




ClintK said:


> Very nice car, and definitely let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

lol.. I remember those highway cruising speeds on the 101 south.. about 30mph! There are parts of LA that I miss, the highways - not so much! 

I would agree with gottdi I think.. my conversion is JUST finished and it's VERY cold here, so I can't speak to well about my range just yet, but one thing I learned with my system is that I probably should have spent a little more for a slightly larger motor and slightly larger controller to get the type of acceleration I wanted. I have a 400amp Curtis and an 8" motor and I'm sure my car is much heavier than yours.

What does your car weigh now?


----------



## Elijah.ManWell (Dec 5, 2008)

I didn't weigh my car before i began my deconstruction.. i really should have found a way to get it done but its been inoperable for a few days.

what lead me to commit to the conversion was that i knew i eventually needed a new exhaust system, carburetor, and i had a suspicion that there was a crack in the block.
and after installing a pretty kicking stereo system a few months back i ruined the alternator, voltage regulator and battery  so thats why it wasn't running.

so while standing in line at my local AutoZone, something clicked.. i would end the cycle here. 
I decided to instead invest only a fraction of what i was about to spend on a case of Coronas, a camera, and id spend the weekend doing my homework, and beginning the break down


----------



## Elijah.ManWell (Dec 5, 2008)

so heres what ive gathered so far....
im thinking maybe:
Electro Automotive http://electroauto.com/catalog/acmotors.shtml
coupled with its controller....

what i want to get is as close to 100 mpc as i can afford.
with a top speed of 70mph.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm in Pasadena, and I'm working on an electric Spitfire. (I was considering a MGB as well.) If you're interested in seeing it and discussing things, send me a PM.


----------

